# AI aka Iverson in Memphis



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Memphis is stacking-up their Stadium with FANS this season with.....*

C-Gasol
PF-Zach
SF-Gay
SG-Mayo
and playoff bound ALL-STAR Allan Iverson (the 4th quarter Killer)


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

dumb move.... iverson will only take shots away from their young developing players.


Those same players who will probably sign elsewhere when their contracts are up lol


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Right now, it looks like Memphis made the right pick in the draft after all selecting quick learning project "Thabeet" for his outstanding defense, shot-blocking, and rebounding to become a future rotation partner with "Mark Gasol" holding down Memphis center-position for the next 4 years. The kicker of it all is the 20-10 Big Body in the paint Zach Randolph whom have something to prove to the league for putting him on two losing teams will spend the next two seasons with Memphis putting up better stats then ex-Gasol did. 

All-Star Allan Iverson driving to the hole in the 4th quarter, Super-Star Gay and Star Mayo somehow happen to be a step better tandem than what AI had to deal with in "Melo & JR Smith" in Denver. I'm only curious on how Mike Conley will accept his role as Carter acceted his in Denver. Recall with AI Denver had 44, 45, and 50 win seasons. 

What alot of people are not looking at is Memphis just did its role in bringing-up their market value to add more fans in the stadiums to see the Memphis Grizz this season to help the NBA salary-cap from reducing in the 2010 offseason. What have Donnie Walsh did to stop the reducing of the 2010-11 season NBA salary-cap??? 

*NOTHING!!!!!!*


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*lmao*

"Right now, it looks like Memphis made the right pick in the draft after all selecting quick learning project "Thabeet" for his outstanding defense, shot-blocking, and rebounding to become a future rotation partner with "Mark Gasol" holding down Memphis center-position for the next 4 years"

That is one of the funniest damn things I have read in a long time. Thabeet sucks. Now and forever. Don't you ever watch guys or read about their performances? He was a HUGE disappointment in summer league, which substantiates what I had been posting for months. Also, I doubt AI will have much of a difference in their attendance, which, regardless, will have little to no impact on the cap. Gay and Mayo better than 'melo and anybody is a joke. 'Melo is a top 5 player. Gay is top 40 or 50 and Mayo(who I like) is around the same or lower. Geez, man....do you drink?


----------



## The Immortal CJ (Sep 7, 2009)

Memphis still won't make any kind of impact in the Western Conference. They will win a couple more games this year though.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: lmao*



alphaorange said:


> "Right now, it looks like Memphis made the right pick in the draft after all selecting quick learning project "Thabeet" for his outstanding defense, shot-blocking, and rebounding to become a future rotation partner with "Mark Gasol" holding down Memphis center-position for the next 4 years"
> 
> That is one of the funniest damn things I have read in a long time. Thabeet sucks. Now and forever. Don't you ever watch guys or read about their performances? He was a HUGE disappointment in summer league, which substantiates what I had been posting for months. Also, I doubt AI will have much of a difference in their attendance, which, regardless, will have little to no impact on the cap. Gay and Mayo better than 'melo and anybody is a joke. 'Melo is a top 5 player. Gay is top 40 or 50 and Mayo(who I like) is around the same or lower. Geez, man....do you drink?


*Say what u like but scouts are clueless on what to expect from this Memphis team this season.* 
:whiteflag::whiteflag::whiteflag:

I can see already, it is hard for u to notice the impact of the new players added to Memphis roster this upcoming year. 
If u think Thabeet sucked in the Summer League Games, then u really missed his Freshmen year in Connecticut, b/c bum & suck was an understatement in his freshmen year. Which is why I wrote "quick-learner" with C-Mark Gasol to practice with this season (however, Thabeet will be replacing Darko's 15 mpg of 5pts,4rbs, 0.8 blks). 
And the kicker being Zach Randolph....where alot of young bigmen players has excelled being his teammate in Portland, N.Y., and Clippers from taking notes on how Zach position himself in the paint to grab rebounds without jumping. LOL 
Plus dont sleep on all the bigmen Memphis got out of this draft-class. 

The samething u are saying now about AI was said already when Philly traded AI to Denver Nuggets to play alongside of no-defense Melo & JR Smith "there is only one ball".

This season with Memphis opositions worring about Zach & AI on offense (double-team) it will give Gay and Mayo the oportunity to win alot of games for Memphis. Plus veteran Jerry Stackhouse presence could become that "bench player coach" this young Memphis team been looking for. 
PG-Mike Conley & SG-Mayo averaged 6 assists a piece in the 2nd half of last season, add AI 6 or more assist to that with AI transition performance and the 24 win season Memphis team has turned into a .500 plus team in the Western Conference knocking injury-Houston and attitude-Amare's Phoenix Suns out of the playoff box.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*My comments had little to do with Memphis*

They had much more to do with your outrageous statements, which have become the norm. Thabeet sucks, and always has. People get enamored with his size and length. The fact is, he is soft as a marshmallow, weak, and no fire at all. He is on record as saying that Bball is not his love, soccer is. I saw him get eaten up and beaten up by good college players (big and small) all year last year. You jocking him is even worse than how you jocked Joe Alexander last year. Memphis will not make the playoffs. They are simply the worst franchise with the worst fan base in the NBA.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

we'd be more than happy to receive them back in Vancouver, the bball market is getting bigger and bigger here and Vancouver has too much money now, come back pleaseeee


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: lmao*



Kiyaman said:


> Plus veteran Jerry Stackhouse presence could become that "bench player coach" this young Memphis team been looking for.


Stackhouse was waived by Memphis.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: My comments had little to do with Memphis*



alphaorange said:


> They had much more to do with your outrageous statements, which have become the norm. Thabeet sucks, and always has. People get enamored with his size and length. The fact is, he is soft as a marshmallow, weak, and no fire at all. He is on record as saying that Bball is not his love, soccer is. I saw him get eaten up and beaten up by good college players (big and small) all year last year. You jocking him is even worse than how you jocked Joe Alexander last year. Memphis will not make the playoffs. They are simply the worst franchise with the worst fan base in the NBA.



*Alphaorange....*my number one reason for making this post "AI to Memphis" were b/c AI should've been our first selection on July 1st 2009 to fore-fill our missing SG position. 
Not retired Jason Kidd and Grant Hill for a running uptempo system.
:wtf: :funny: 
Detroit Dumars showed his idiotic tendacies again (Darko over Melo) by trading Detroits (6 year) MVP and Top veteran leadership PG in the NBA "Chuancy Billups" whom Detroits players and coaches depended on to "LEAD" them each and every game....for one of the NBA top fastest transition scoring SG "Allan Iverson" in the league. 

The Knicks have a decent PG-Duhon whom could've been SG-AI's....previous PG-Eric Snow to handle the "halfcourt" part of the job of an uptempo team, while having Nate & Hughes come off the bench with their fast transition running game to energize the depth of the bench players to get involve in an uptempo system. 

As for Thabeet, I see his body strength and defensive potential a 100 times better as a young product than I seen in a young Ratliff, Dalembert, and Darko. 

As for me repp-ing Joe Alexander in the 2008 draft class was b/c his inside and outside talents as a SF in the draft tryouts were more outstanding than any other SF in the draft class....but if u remember or go thru the records my Post weeks before the draft was to trade our 6th pick and Jamal Crawford for Mayo and Anthony Randolph.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*A.I. is not valuable to a rebuilding team*

1) I'm not sure he is a good role model for young players
2) His game is not suited for D'Antoni or any other team that moves the ball
3) He is completely ineffective unless he has the ball
4) He would take time from young players that need it to develop

Regarding your support for Alexander: The ONLY thing he has over Gallo is athleticism. Gallo is taller, longer, 10x smarter, 100x the shooter and passer, and already a complete player. Good call.

You may have wanted Mayo for our pick and JC but it was never offered or requested. More fantasy. Lee was offered straight up but refused to resign with Memphis. Gallo will be better than Mayo as a complete team ball player. Thabeet will show your lack of evaluating skills soon enough. I will admit that Iverson plays hard but he is not a successful player. The fact that you were pushing for him just points out how little you seem to understand about what kind of players make up a good TEAM. If Iverson has a good year this year, it will be at the expense of the young players.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: A.I. is not valuable to a rebuilding team*



alphaorange said:


> 1) I'm not sure he is a good role model for young players
> *2) His game is not suited for D'Antoni or any other team that moves the ball*
> 3) He is completely ineffective unless he has the ball
> 4) He would take time from young players that need it to develop
> ...


AI is actually very good moving w/o the ball, he is tireless , relentless , smart and quick....but his ego is too big he would want to be involved in every play and he is not good enough for that anymore.

until proven otherwise mayo is better than gallo.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*THIS is why the Grizzlies signed AI*

Via MyFoxSports


The addition of Allen Iverson to the Memphis Grizzlies has resulted the biggest boom in ticket sales seen in the history of the team. 
Iverson, as the newest member of the Memphis Grizzlies, he brings experience, talent, charisma, and he puts butts in the seats.

"The last 48 hours it has been our biggest two days of sales since we started here," says Dennis O'Connor, Vice President of Ticket Sales for the Memphis Grizzlies.

The Grizzles are giving new season ticket purchasers an Allen Iverson jersey as an incentive. And at this point, that may be the only way to get one, there are only a few of the number three jerseys left in stock. 

Iverson fan, Cynthia Bridges was quick to buy one for her grandson.

"He's followed him from Philadelphia, to Denver, to the Pistons," says Bridges. "I think it will boost the morale here, the fact that he's experienced and ready to roll with them."

Also ready to roll, the downtown bars and restaurants that are ready for the financial benefit of the increased ticket sales.

"Its simple when the forum is full, we are full," says Shawn Danko, owner of the Kooky Canuck. "Its just the way it goes, if they're sold out, we're sold out."

Danko says many of his regulars were on the fence about renewing season tickers, but the addition of AI made them quick to re-up.

"No brainer," says Danko. "The fans have been dying for someone marquis, somebody to come into the market and play for the Grizzlies."

The ticket sales boom has been with season tickets and the 11 game ticket packs. But the Grizzlies expect single ticket sales to be just as hot, those tickets go on sale October 3rd.

"We've really seen a buzz there," says O'Connor. "We've had tons of calls already asking, 'Hey when do the tickets go on sale for opening night?' We play the pistons, Iverson's former team, so that adds a little more intrigue to the game."


----------

